# Samyang Officially Announces the AF 14mm f/2.8



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 8, 2018)

```
<strong>January 8<sup>th</sup>, 2018, Seoul, South Korea</strong> – Global optics brand, <a href="https://www.samyanglensglobal.com/">Samyang Optics</a> is pleased to unveil its first autofocus lens for Canon full frame DSLR cameras: AF 14mm F2.8EF. This light weight wide angle lens inherits the renowned image quality of Samyang’s wide angle series and delivers a quiet, fast and accurate autofocus system.</p>
<p><strong>World Class Wide Angle Lens, Samyang 14mm</strong></p>
<p>This first EF mount autofocus lens from Samyang encapsulates the brand’s universally respected optical technology, especially in the wide angle lens category. From a total of 15 lenses in 10 groups, 7 special optic lenses have been chosen in the production of this lens, to maximize the image quality.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The use of 2 aspherical lenses, 4 high-refractive lenses, and 1 extra-low dispersion lens minimizes distortion and various aberrations while producing crystal clear resolution. The remarkably even image quality from centre to corner of the wide 116.6 degree angle of view appears distinctly on its MTF chart.</p>


<p><strong>Ideal Autofocus Lens with High Usability</strong></p>
<p>Importantly, the minimised weight and movement of the focusing lens group enables quiet and pleasant autofocusing with high accuracy. This compact Samyang AF 14mm F2.8 EF weighs only 485g without lens caps and hood and is the best travel partner to capture unforgettable moments on your journey.</p>
<p>Weather-sealing and a built-in AF/MF switch increase usability.</p>
<p><strong>Available from February 2018</strong></p>
<p>This world-wide Samyang AF 14mm F2.8 EF inherits the renowned image quality of Samyang’s wide angle series from the manual focus 14mm F2.8, the premium XP 14mm F2.4, the AF 14mm F2.8 FE autofocus lens for Sony full-frame mirrorless cameras and professional cinema lenses, and the XEEN 14mm, 16mm and 20mm.</p>
<p>The lens will be available globally from February and a suggested retail price is EUR 699.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 8, 2018)

Would like to see a review does look promising.


----------



## slclick (Jan 8, 2018)

$836~, a bit more than I thought. Am I crazy?


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 8, 2018)

slclick said:


> $836~, a bit more than I thought. Am I crazy?


Depends on AF ability to hit and optical quality including low coma at f 2.8. Could be a reasonable price. Looked at MTF chart on the Samyang web site and looks like it will be reasonably sharp, but astigmatism at the edges of full frame could be problematic for coma.


----------



## bereninga (Jan 8, 2018)

I wonder how this will compare to the Rokinon SP 14mm f/2.4. They're both similarly priced.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 8, 2018)

bereninga said:


> I wonder how this will compare to the Rokinon SP 14mm f/2.4. They're both similarly priced.



Well, considering Samyang and Rokinon are the same company I'd expect similar quality in general.


----------



## brianleighty (Jan 8, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > $836~, a bit more than I thought. Am I crazy?
> ...


To me for that price I wouldn't touch it as from what I've read (think it was Roger at Lens Rentals that said it) trying to get service for them is next to in possible so they're basically throw away lenses. At 200ish I get that. For this much... no thanks.


----------



## slclick (Jan 8, 2018)

One more thing, this isn't exactly a focal length where I would need AF like I would with a standard or tele length. 14mm? It's more likely going to be on a tripod using LV 5-10x and/or peaking. Value for the AF, not so much a factor especially if this is the same or nearly same as the 14 SamRokBow formula.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jan 9, 2018)

slclick said:


> One more thing, this isn't exactly a focal length where I would need AF like I would with a standard or tele length. 14mm? It's more likely going to be on a tripod using LV 5-10x and/or peaking. Value for the AF, not so much a factor especially if this is the same or nearly same as the 14 SamRokBow formula.



But it is also a focal length where I would think about buying something with sub-par AF. Where with a standard or tele length, I wouldn't settle with sub par on a new lens.


----------



## slclick (Jan 9, 2018)

timmy_650 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing, this isn't exactly a focal length where I would need AF like I would with a standard or tele length. 14mm? It's more likely going to be on a tripod using LV 5-10x and/or peaking. Value for the AF, not so much a factor especially if this is the same or nearly same as the 14 SamRokBow formula.
> ...



And if it comes out that that is the case then price it accordingly because there are already MF versions of this lens out there. The proof will be in the pudding soon enough if it's a new optical formula with or without decent AF.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jan 9, 2018)

brianleighty said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



actually that's really good point you brought up...i owned the 14 2.4 XP very briefly before returning it due to soft top right corner no matter the aperture (and couldn't get replacement in time before heading out to my overseas holiday) and at the time i was talking to the supplier directly and he basically said any repairs will need to be sent back to Korea which can take couple months which would actually suck...

have gotten the (admittedly pricey, but my friend did me a good deal lol) sigma 14 1.8 and never looked back

(this is in Australia)


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 9, 2018)

slclick said:


> timmy_650 said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



According to the German samyang web site the new one will have one additional aspherical lens (3 total) compared to the MF lens. So it is definitely a new design, but we will have to wait for real comparisons to check the improvement ...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 9, 2018)

Definitely a new optical design - 15 elements in 10 groups (compared to 14/10). Older MF version is wider (115.7 degrees) vs 116.6 degrees for the new one (f/2.4 is 114.12). New lens has a short MFD and great maximum magnification.

As for coma - I've reviewed the original 14mm f/2.8, the 14mm f/2.4, and the mirrorless APS-C 12mm f/2 - and all had an excellent coma performance. This is a Samyang strength, and I would be shocked if that isn't the case here.

The lens is weathersealed (one up on the f/2.4 version). I have two priorities I'd like to see - less distortion (and a less complex distortion pattern) and less vignette.

If it is optically sharp and has decent AF, that's a pretty complete lens for the price.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jan 9, 2018)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Definitely a new optical design - 15 elements in 10 groups (compared to 14/10). Older MF version is wider (115.7 degrees) vs 116.6 degrees for the new one (f/2.4 is 114.12).




To make sure I understand correctly - isn't 116.6 wider than 115.7?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 10, 2018)

mnclayshooter said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely a new optical design - 15 elements in 10 groups (compared to 14/10). Older MF version is wider (115.7 degrees) vs 116.6 degrees for the new one (f/2.4 is 114.12).
> ...



Wow, I thought I had gotten those backwards, but yes, you are correct. That makes this lens extremely wide (and quite a bit wider than the Sony E mount version, which is 113.9 degrees!) and the Canon 14mm f/2.8L II (114 degrees).


----------



## bergstrom (Jan 24, 2018)

Yongnuo just released one too.


----------

